# LOCKSTOCK (UKBFF Leeds)



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Howdy y'all! I very rarely post on websites, i like to have a scout about more than anything, i'm like a nosy neighbour! 

I decided to compete at the UKBFF Leeds, oh... What have i got myself in for? I must be fvckin nuts competing with todays standard? :innocent:

I'll put a few pics up, hope they come on here o.k?

Here i am at the start of my prep weighing 14 stone (16 weeks out)...

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p157/bigkeiko/16-06-083.jpg?t=1221830517

Here I am 5.3 weeks out weighing the same...

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p157/bigkeiko/007.jpg?t=1221830690

My body can change fairly quick with no change in weight really.

The only two people i speak to is James Llewellin (im sure you know who this dwarf is) and Paul Jenkins (Zack Khans training partner). I like to get ideas from both guys if im stuck and then i make my own mind up as i like to figure things out for myself as it makes it more of a competition for myself. So far i havent got stuck yet and all is going well so thanks guys, im sure you will hear from me very soon :confused1:

I will be taking more photo's next week and they will be uploaded on my site www.narproducts.com They will be viewable by the middle of next week as the site isnt complete. A few more days and it will all be finalised.

I will be competing as a light heavyweight and im busting my balls like never before, just like all the other competitors are so i take my hat off to my fellow foe's aswell.

Win or lose ive improved a great deal and although very tough at the moment i cant wait to get up there and have fun. It sure will be a great show and its only an hour away from where i live (hate travelling) so it will be less stressfull. I will still be saying, 'Are we there yet', every 5 minutes, very much looking forward to it whatever the outcome?


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Cool.. good luck with the show... but can't see any pics matey


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Pics should be uploaded now, thanks! :thumb:


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

I could see them and wow impressive! what a change! lookin great in the recent one!


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

What's wrong with the first one, ha!


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Looking in excellent condition mate


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Just awesome mate....



:thumbup1:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Looking very good there mate in the second pic!

Big change in a fairly short period of time.

You look thick and heavier than a light heavy to be honest but then i doubt your 5`4 like the rest of them!


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Thanks SHORTY for the duo pics, i aint that good doing stuff like that.

MASSIVE MONSTER, i too am a dwarf 5ft 5 : )


----------



## Naty (Mar 25, 2008)

Looking good :thumb:

such a difference from last time well done :rockon: xxxxx


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome improvement mate very impressive. will you be sharing your diet/training program and any 'assistance' so to speak you have been using or do you keep these things to ureself.

very curiouse as your progress in very inspiring and as im dieting myself at the moment for the first time im trying to accumilate as much info as possible while doing it bymyself.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

You dwarfs always seem to look awesome. Nice work mate. You should do well.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

thats almost unbelievable in just over 9 weeks

good luck


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice one P, keep doing your thing.

You have the mindset and the will to be the best you can and it will take you far this year.

Keep on pushing bud till the end and then push some more.

See you in Notts and best of luck for Leeds, just sorry I cant be there this time.

Nice tan BTW ;-)

J


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

My mum suggessted that i try apex tren acetate test prop. Overall im taking 600mg weekly, the least amount ive done and ive gained a fair bit since last year.


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

hilly2008 said:


> awesome improvement mate very impressive. will you be sharing your diet/training program and any 'assistance' so to speak you have been using or do you keep these things to ureself.
> 
> very curiouse as your progress in very inspiring and as im dieting myself at the moment for the first time im trying to accumilate as much info as possible while doing it bymyself.


My mum suggested that i try apex tren acetate and test propianate with an overall dosage of 600mg as my base. Thanks mum :thumb:

All my data (apart from drug use) will be on my site next week.

A word of advice, ive gone back to basics and i as a result its worked out for the better. Nothing complicated at all. I get up in the morning and do my 90 mins cardio, eat, take my akita's out for 30 mins, start work, fit my meals in and train at 7 then fit more meals in.

No ephedrine, no clenbuterol. I find these way too taxing on my CNS and have made me lose muscle. Im relying on strict dieting and cardio, these are the main 2 elements that get you ready.

Its not what you take its what you do!!!


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Naty said:


> Looking good :thumb:
> 
> such a difference from last time well done :rockon: xxxxx


Thank you darling x

Another month and il be back to normal instead ol' misery gut's Paul :bounce:x


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

90mins cardio in one sitting?

christ what time do u start work dude?


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Littleluke said:


> You dwarfs always seem to look awesome. Nice work mate. You should do well.


Hey, you cant knock the shorties... The dwarf's are coming to invade my friend so watch out, ha!


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hiya mate

Cracking transformation, well done. Is that a lot of muscle memory kicking in, or purely your shape that has been released as bodyfat has come down. Cos you do seem to have much more size in the second pic?

I know Paul Jenkins too, known him since he was a teenager when him and Zak used to train at Sunny Gyms in Sheffield (ask him when you next speak to him) we are all about the same sort of age.

Nice lad Paul, aint seen him in a while tho.

Dan


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

supercell said:


> Nice one P, keep doing your thing.
> 
> You have the mindset and the will to be the best you can and it will take you far this year.
> 
> ...


Thanks J.

My mind is on it 24/7, surely this can't be healthy for ya?

Qualifiying would be great, all i want is to get noticed by the judges and hopefully they can see the improvements ive made?

Winning a curly wurly will be cool enough for me :thumbup1:


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

DB said:


> 90mins cardio in one sitting?
> 
> christ what time do u start work dude?


Hi DB,

My shop is built on the side of my house, cushsty as del boy would say :thumb:


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

DannyBwoy said:


> Hiya mate
> 
> Cracking transformation, well done. Is that a lot of muscle memory kicking in, or purely your shape that has been released as bodyfat has come down. Cos you do seem to have much more size in the second pic?
> 
> ...


Dannybwoy,

Thanks buddy. It sure is muscle memory, ive been training since 17 (im 36 this year) but ive excelled a great deal from my previous because im not arsing about anymore.

Paul is a nice lad. I dont have many friends (my choice as ive always been a loner) but he's one nice kid who will always help out!

I will speak to him tomorrow and i'll mention you.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

fooking hell that is one of the best transformations i have ever seen, must be working very hard,

i wish i changed this much in that period of time. well done


----------



## bigguy6641 (Mar 10, 2004)

hi mate, ur looking spot on....what a transformation.

how long you been training for bud?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Very impressive pics mate, good luck :thumbup1:

Lind x


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

cracking transformation .. quads are esp good


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Paul, don't know if you remember me?? We met a few years back at the Leicester show, I'm one of Mark's friends from Cov. You're looking good mate, be good to have you in the finals with the rest of us. Hopefully I'll try and make the show and cheer you on.

Si


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Bloody great transformation in a short time mate!!!!!!!!!! lookin good too


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jesus Paul you look excellant mate...

where you been hiding not heard from you for a while


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

looking really good i cant believe the change awesome

what type of diet are you doing for your prep

if u dont mind me asking


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

excellent improvements from last year!! careful of the quiet ones they say ...


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Fantom said:


> Hi Paul, don't know if you remember me?? We met a few years back at the Leicester show, I'm one of Mark's friends from Cov. You're looking good mate, be good to have you in the finals with the rest of us. Hopefully I'll try and make the show and cheer you on.
> 
> Si


Hi Simon,

Of course i remember you :thumbup1:

Its all good and well looking kind of ok in the pics but its on stage where it counts, i just hope all goes to plan, it seems to be so far. I aint doing anything drastic to finalise my condition so we shall see in 2 weeks!

2 weeks, fvck me i cant believe the wait will soon be over. Youre lucky as you have qualified already so well done matey.

Youre a top man Si and on my wave length. If you make it to Leeds (long way for you to come) i will def come and say hello.

Stay cool until the brits, if i dont qualify then i will be up to watch the guys that kicked my @*** and see how they do... Like you do, ha!

See you soon 

P.


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

staffy said:


> excellent improvements from last year!! careful of the quiet ones they say ...


Cheers staffy boi!

I'm always quiet unless ive had a few! Only joking as i dont drink :beer:


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> jesus Paul you look excellant mate...
> 
> where you been hiding not heard from you for a while


Hi Paul,

I'm far from being excellent but thanks. Been really busy formulating my own products, website etc.

4 weeks ago i nearly packed it in as it was getting on top of me being busy and the last thing you want is stress when you go through 4 months of this but ive plodded on and im glad ive had the balls to give it a go, hopefully it will all be worth while?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

best of luck mate you have my number if you need a chat...


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Paul, glad you remembered me, cuz there are a lot of us chinese bodybuilders around!!! Not!! Yeah I hope to be there for your show, i'll be going to all the qaulifiers to keep me motivated, I'm just glad to have qualified but it's gona be a right tough class at the British, hope you join us in on the fun.....stay focused and like you said, nothing too drastic.

All the best mate.

Si


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

Absolutely amazing mate. Don't wanna sound like i'm blowing smoke up your a$$ but that level of transformation in a little over 10 weeks is truly inspirational - especially for all us fat ba$tards who've often thought about competing but never given it a go.

I wish you all the best in Leeds mate, and i'll definitely be visiting your site when it's up and running.


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

tommy28 said:


> Absolutely amazing mate. Don't wanna sound like i'm blowing smoke up your a$$ but that level of transformation in a little over 10 weeks is truly inspirational - especially for all us fat ba$tards who've often thought about competing but never given it a go.
> 
> I wish you all the best in Leeds mate, and i'll definitely be visiting your site when it's up and running.


Thanks Tommy,

Ive not come on the site to show off so to speak, im just showing what can be acheived once you have your training, diet the right mind set and correct supplementation in order. Anyone can make a difference, even if it is a small change.

Just bide your time and things will happen slowly but surely then you can take a look back and see what you can resolve within yourself! :thumbup1:


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Looking good at 5 weeks out Paul. Damn, you know how to turn things around, I am impressed.

Numnuts here decided 7 weeks out that he was going to do this show so have been burning the candle at both ends so to speak. Can't wait to get on with it now & have a giggle on stage with you & chase Darren N all over in the posedown. He's a big guy from what I can tell.

I won this show as a middleweight in 06 so at a predicted 87kg (carbed up & dry) in 99% ready condition it will be interesting to see how I fair against you 'big uns'. See you soon buddy!


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Nine Pack said:


> Looking good at 5 weeks out Paul. Damn, you know how to turn things around, I am impressed.
> 
> Numnuts here decided 7 weeks out that he was going to do this show so have been burning the candle at both ends so to speak. Can't wait to get on with it now & have a giggle on stage with you & chase Darren N all over in the posedown. He's a big guy from what I can tell.
> 
> I won this show as a middleweight in 06 so at a predicted 87kg (carbed up & dry) in 99% ready condition it will be interesting to see how I fair against you 'big uns'. See you soon buddy!


Hi Paul,

My mobile packed in and no numbers was saved so txt me again and il save it to new sim, ta.

I hear the lightheavies will be a good line up. Each year guys n gals raise the bar and it seems to get harder. I guess i need to hurry up before its too late and sort myself out 

As long as i come in, in condition with nice shape i'll be happy. I'm not a big mass freak so i have to rely on what i have. Although i will be up around 8kg from last year i hope its enough? Once im up on stage im sure my friends will tell me how i look against what will be a FANTASTIC line up... And definitely Natalie my girlfriend will be rooting for me, rooting for me to hurry up off stage so i can eat some serious scran :bounce:

See you soon Boothy!


----------



## Naty (Mar 25, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> You dwarfs always seem to look awesome. Nice work mate. You should do well.


hey the best things come in small packages!! .....says me at 5.2 :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

You say you are going to be 8kg up on last year, I assume last year you was a middleweight? Where did you place and what weight you reckon youll be this year?

Either way you look excellent and the transformation was remarkable in two months


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

lockstock said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> My mobile packed in and no numbers was saved so txt me again and il save it to new sim, ta.
> 
> ...


Just text you Paul. We won't be able to eat too much afterwards if we get the invite to Nottingham . I can quite easily hang on for another few weeks. This has been the shortest diet I ever did.


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Naty said:


> hey the best things come in small packages!! .....says me at 5.2 :lol: :thumbup1:


At 5ft 5 you make me feel like im 6ft compared to you, which is nice!  x


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> You say you are going to be 8kg up on last year, I assume last year you was a middleweight? Where did you place and what weight you reckon youll be this year?
> 
> Either way you look excellent and the transformation was remarkable in two months


Last year i was a sack of deflated sh1t if i dont mind saying so myself!

I'm not letting that happen this year. I have talked about it on my blog on my site.

I was a middle weight yes and weighed in on the button, far too many things missing in my physique last year, i think ive sorted it now!?

Thanks.


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Nine Pack said:


> Just text you Paul. We won't be able to eat too much afterwards if we get the invite to Nottingham . I can quite easily hang on for another few weeks. This has been the shortest diet I ever did.


Hi Paul,

I think i managed to smile today (at my dogs) because today is HIGH CARB DAY... Fvckin ged in!

I may even be a little more loving to my girlfriend when she gets home from work, ha!:laugh:

Only joking, Natalie says i have a fat back and bum and shes right so i have my priorities in check for the next 10 days (of hell).

I cant drop carbs below 250g because i shrink. ive NEVER eaten so much food for a show and im not really a big eater. Yesterday was my worst day EVER in terms of feeling not with it, all i wanted to do was sleep so i crammed in an extra 1,500 kcals and woke up to find i was 2-3lbs under my target weight? Today i feel much better but the worst is yet to come but thats the way it goes, init! When you feel crap good things happen.

Natalie is coming to gym with me tonight to take some photos and to video the last set of every exercise that i do, i will be doing this all week so it will be viewable on my site.

I will add a photo on here tomorrow and see what you think? Nobody where i live competes. When i check myself out at the end of a workout guys dont bat an eyelid so its quite awkward for me to ask someone, apart from my girlfriend. Shes says i have plenty more fat to come off so i'll take her word for it!

I'll try and get the pic up before dinner depending on what im doing.

Paul, you are lean anyway so you are lucky that you dont extra chins in the off season


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

If you dont mind disclosing the information, how much food have been eating? I assume your protein must be fairly high and if your carbs dont lower 250g per day then your taking in a fair few calories, especially considering the transformation


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> If you dont mind disclosing the information, how much food have been eating? I assume your protein must be fairly high and if your carbs dont lower 250g per day then your taking in a fair few calories, especially considering the transformation


To cut a long story short i basically got my size back and grow some more whilst getting in shape consuming 4,000 cals.

Unfortunately my calories arent as much as i would like them to be but it has to be done as they have to be reduced somewhat with extra cardio to finalise the end result of a pre-contest diet. All good fun :thumb:


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Natalie took these whilst at the gym tonight. Ive decided to add them now to burn a few more calories from my finger tips 

Tonight was chest and shoulders so i picked these photos as it will show the chest area in these poses.



















What d'ya fink folks? Criticism please :whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you look good paul i think you are to hard on yourself mate...

the only thing i can say is for you to maybe drop a little more in the side chest pose to bring out the hams a little more...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin very gd mate


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

BEAST!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> you look good paul i think you are to hard on yourself mate...
> 
> the only thing i can say is for you to maybe drop a little more in the side chest pose to bring out the hams a little more...


Ive got to be hard on myself as its the only way i know how to improve, this year ive been especially hard on myself and i think its paying off ok!?

As for the pose, im just trying to make myself look taller, ha! I'll drop down slightly and see what the comparison is like?

Thanks Paul.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lockstock said:


> Ive got to be hard on myself as its the only way i know how to improve, this year ive been especially hard on myself and i think its paying off ok!?
> 
> .


 Can't argue with that mate....


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Maybe some back poses mate, as most bodybuilders look fairly lean from the front, I know i certainly do, turn round to the back and that's where you see wherther you're in condition or not.....?.Especially the x mas tree area, glutes and side of the hamstrings.....but overall you have the size and no glaring weaknesses so it boils down to conditioning, that's what i went all out for this year mate......got to get ripped!!!!

Best of luck and keep going....... :thumb:


----------



## Naty (Mar 25, 2008)

lockstock said:


> Natalie took these whilst at the gym tonight. Ive decided to add them now to burn a few more calories from my finger tips
> 
> Tonight was chest and shoulders so i picked these photos as it will show the chest area in these poses.
> 
> ...


lil bit more to come off yet bk & bum , nearly there :thumb :xxx


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Lil' P,

Hope you are hanging in there boi.

You have nice balance and look nice and full too (obviously after training helps!!LOL)

Just keep thinking condition buddy, that's what's gonna make the illusion that much more come show day.

Still more to come off and as Si says, the back is the true indicator...Get you lats out for the boys!!!!

J


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Fantom said:


> Maybe some back poses mate, as most bodybuilders look fairly lean from the front, I know i certainly do, turn round to the back and that's where you see wherther you're in condition or not.....?.Especially the x mas tree area, glutes and side of the hamstrings.....but overall you have the size and no glaring weaknesses so it boils down to conditioning, that's what i went all out for this year mate......got to get ripped!!!!
> 
> Best of luck and keep going....... :thumb:


Hi Si,

I know all to well about the back. For sure im harder from the front like most guys. My hams from the back have deep cuts, always do... just need to sort my fat back! :whistling: I'm training back on friday and thats when i'll check myself out as i lowered my carbs yesterday so i will see what the outcome is and add pics then you will see matey.

I have a few veins, does that mean im in shape? Ha!

Condition, condition, condition..... Or you dont even get a look in!!


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

supercell said:


> Hi Lil' P,
> 
> Hope you are hanging in there boi.
> 
> ...


Plenty more to come off, i wont look so fat soon!

Lats out on Friday baby :cool2:


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Apart from everything else buddy, which is phenomenal, I have one comment.....

Your calves.....your tiny ankles......you bastard!!

Amazing!

Best of luck to you mate.


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Ha, thanks King. I think you be better off saying that to Flex Lewis : )

Ive added a few leg shots but made the mistake them AFTER i trained. So full of blood you cant see a cut in sight. Stacks of cardio isnt helping, anyway...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good mate especially considerin the pump etc


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

damn BIG legs


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

good luck paul, I am not at leeds, but am a the finals


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Wicked, thanks Eric.

Hopefully i will be there matey : )


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

wow great physique, nice and full and vascular. Awesome.


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

You will Paul, believe in yourself!!!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome transformation mate. Very impressive. Good luck.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

VIDEO ERIC said:


> good luck paul, I am not at leeds, but am a the finals


Eric, that's a shame. I hope there will be someone doing the video for it then. I was disappointed in 06 when I won the MW at this show only to find out there was no video.

Win or lose, I always like to have some official record of the day apart from our own footage taken on our camera.


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

dave from dns will be there ninepack doing the dvd mate.


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Mmm, that is a shame. Who is doing the video then? I cant let me mam do it, ha!

My site will be uploaded tonight www.narproducts.com Pop in and say hello and have a look around. Very early stages yet and i really need to concentrate on myself at the moment and thats why ive decided to stop ALL work now, the site will get better over the coming weeks once i can think straight and the shows are over so please be patient and bare with me : )

My head is trashed and i cant even drive my car properly because of low carbs etc.

My condition is rapidly changing by the day and ive NEVER looked like this... but, its ALL on the day.

If any of you guys go to Leeds then hello to all of you, even though i wont know many people there... And good luck to all that is competing, including the guys in my class. Its a tough ol' game but we do it because we strive to excell and be our very best on the day!

Dont forget to set your alarm for a week on Sunday Paul B, you can have a sleep in if you wish? : )


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Great change. I wish you good luck at your show. Your website looks pretty cool


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Galtonator said:


> Great change. I wish you good luck at your show. Your website looks pretty cool


Thanks Gal.

I will be adding plenty of info, photos, vids etc all good stuff.

The thing i like about forums etc is that we all learn from one another, thats the beauty of it and you get plenty of help with gaining friendship along the way! :thumb:


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

lockstock said:


> Dont forget to set your alarm for a week on Sunday Paul B, you can have a sleep in if you wish? : )


Well I could be bribed.... :whistling:

Will have a look at your site now. Due to cranking the cardio up to a whopping 40 mins a day spread over 2 sessions, my weight continues to drop but not by much now as I am getting down to the wire. When I feed up to the show I'll see at least good 6lbs increase (if my 06 British experience was anything to go by when I fed up into the finals after winning Leeds at 79.8kg & tripped over from middleweight to light heavy at 82.2). No diuretics this time though compared to 06 so the actual net increase may be even more dramatic as I'm flat as a f*rt & dry as a bone right now. I'm well inside the weight though & with this mornings weight of 84kg post cardio (forgot to weigh beforehand, D'oh!) my initial estimate of 87kg, or just a shy under on stage seems pretty accurate now despite the opinion of some folk.....

Just had a look at your site Paul. Very nice!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

Nine Pack said:


> Well I could be bribed.... :whistling:
> 
> Will have a look at your site now. Due to cranking the cardio up to a whopping 40 mins a day spread over 2 sessions, my weight continues to drop but not by much now as I am getting down to the wire. When I feed up to the show I'll see at least good 6lbs increase (if my 06 British experience was anything to go by when I fed up into the finals after winning Leeds at 79.8kg & tripped over from middleweight to light heavy at 82.2). No diuretics this time though compared to 06 so the actual net increase may be even more dramatic as I'm flat as a f*rt & dry as a bone right now. I'm well inside the weight though & with this mornings weight of 84kg post cardio (forgot to weigh beforehand, D'oh!) my initial estimate of 87kg, or just a shy under on stage seems pretty accurate now despite the opinion of some folk.....
> 
> Just had a look at your site Paul. Very nice!


You looked bloody awesome on Wednesday Paul, can't wait to see the full shabang at Leeds :thumb:

Lill xx


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I don't think we are supposed to see his 'Shebang'!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> I don't think we are supposed to see his 'Shebang'!


sha-bang you fruital bat :lol:

Lill x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhh....silly me...that's ok we can see that! :thumbup1:


----------



## john fenton (Oct 30, 2007)

well done paul thought u looked awesome on sunday i had u placed 1st personally but im no judge.keep going for the finals i will see u there.


----------

